
Upgrading from Linux mint 19.3 to 20 - nurettin
https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2485
======
simonblack
While not strictly an upgrade problem in going from Mint 19.3 to Mint 20, I
found that the default mysql version in Mint 20 (mysql 8.0) does not allow
some settings currently used with the default mysql version used in Mint 19.3
(mysql 5.7).

Normally I can feed a final mysqldump of my old databases on my old Mint
version into the fresh install of mysql on the new Mint version. Not this
time!

 _Before you upgrade from Mint 19.3 to Mint 20_ , save yourself some angst.
Check your mysql database settings. Change the mysql engine from 'MyISAM' to
'InnoDB'. Change the default character set from 'latin1' to 'utf8mb4'.

